# Official Brest Appreciation Thread



## Specs112 (Mar 4, 2012)

Post about how awesome Brest is.

I'm still in shock and awe that he reconstructed 5x5 solves.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

Has he done this yet?


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 4, 2012)

No, I think the 5x5 is the biggest he has done!


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

How long until Brest makes this a sticky?


----------



## insane569 (Mar 4, 2012)

BREST I LOVE YOU!


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 4, 2012)

Brest, you're one of the most awesome persons on the forum!


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 4, 2012)

BREST IS THE BEST! BREST IS THE BEST!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

And he's helpful in more ways than one! A couple months ago he sent a PM with at least 30 algs (all PLLs) because I had mention in the accomplishment thread that I didn't like some of mine


----------



## emolover (Mar 4, 2012)

*Insert comment on how awesome brest is*


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 4, 2012)

He found all the algorithm errors I made on my website (except for square-1 algs ) , then sent me a PM with all the corrections, PLUS some more suggested algs. I didn't even ask him, he just did it out of kindness. Brest is awesome.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 4, 2012)

Go Brest!


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 4, 2012)

brest found an alg missing from my video, thaanks


----------



## teller (Mar 4, 2012)

Brest is generous and thorough! Yay Brest!


----------



## conn9 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brest ftw


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 4, 2012)

Brest=never rest


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brest is literally the greatest guy in the history of ever. I'm pretty sure he's reconstructed more solves than he has posts.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 4, 2012)

If Brest was in the same room with me and the leader of the free world, I would talk to Brest, and ignore the leader of the free world.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 4, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> If Brest was in the same room with me and the leader of the free world, I would talk to Brest, and ignore the leader of the free world.


 
Brest should be the leader.

VOTE BREST 2012


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest has removed/edited all of my posts with spam. Now I know how to keep myself on topic .


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> Brest has removed/edited all of my posts with spam. Now I know how to keep myself on topic .


 
Same, but I choose not to keep myself on topic.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2012)

Woo Brest.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 5, 2012)

RNewms27 said:


> Brest has removed/edited all of my posts with spam. Now I know how to keep myself on topic .


 Same here


----------



## Godmil (Mar 5, 2012)

What a great idea for a thread. Brest is awesome.
I've learned so much about F2L by going over the Ao12 reconstructions he's done (typically people only really reconstruct the very fastest solves, but they tend to have lucky F2L's, much more to learn from by looking at some of the slower solves too.)


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 5, 2012)

DEDICATED TO BREST!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2012)

Yay Best! He owns.


----------



## asportking (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought this said "Offical _Breast_ Appreciation Thread"...

But back on topic. I've seen a lot of his posts, and he really takes the "quality, not quantity" thing to a whole new level. When he answers questions, he includes so much more (helpful) information than the person asked for. This guy should be being paid for all the helpful things he's been doing.


----------



## JyH (Mar 5, 2012)

asportking said:


> I thought this said "Offical _Breast_ Appreciation Thread"...
> 
> But back on topic. I've seen a lot of his posts, and he really takes the "quality, not quantity" thing to a whole new level. When he answers questions, he includes so much more (helpful) information than the person asked for. *This guy should be being paid for all the helpful things he's been doing.*


 
This guy paid for my pizza slice, then proceeded to purposely not show up for the second day of the competition, just so I couldn't pay him back.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2012)

JyH said:


> This guy paid for my pizza slice, then proceeded to purposely not show up for the second day of the competition, just so I couldn't pay him back.


 
He was at MIT spring?


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> He was at MIT spring?


 
You were there, you didn't notice?


----------



## JyH (Mar 5, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> He was at MIT spring?


 
Not sure if serious


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest rules all. Brest 2012 FTW.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest is a beast. I bet one day he will reconstruct a 7x7Bld solve. Some day. [Looks at the horizon with a pink setting sun]. Some day.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2012)

JyH said:


> Not sure if serious


 
What is his real name?


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> What is his real name?


 
I never got his name, but he's the tall Australian dude who was usually hanging out around the judges' table.

EDIT: I don't think he competed.

Also he apparently lives in the same town as Andrew Ricci.


----------



## JyH (Mar 5, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> What is his real name?


 
We're not supposed to say, you might think he's a nub.

EDIT: @antoineccantin - no


----------



## cubernya (Mar 5, 2012)

LeighzerCuber said:


> Brest is a beast. I bet one day he will reconstruct a 7x7Bld solve. Some day. [Looks at the horizon with a pink setting sun]. Some day.


 
I remember seeing somewhere that Brest would reconstruct a 2-7 relay (not BLD if I remember correctly) if scrambles were provided. Sadly no scrambles were given 

I'm trying to find the post again; I'm starting in the reconstruction thread.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest is too cool for school.

I asked for my fastest solve from an avg12 video and he kept asking if I was sure that I didn't want all of em done. <333


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

Has Brest ever competed? Did he compete at MIT Fall? I think he did.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Has Brest ever competed? Did he compete at MIT Fall? I think he did.


 
Brest is only a legend. Some say he reconstructs solves faster than a computer. Some say he goes to competitions just to reconstruct solves that are happening right infront of him. All I know is that he is not a mortal. No man on this planet can have so much skill and live.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Has Brest ever competed? Did he compete at MIT Fall? I think he did.


 
Yes, he has competed at MIT Fall.

Edit:


JyH said:


> Not sure if serious


Oh, yeah, now I remember meeting him while going to FMC...


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 5, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Brest is only a legend. Some say he reconstructs solves faster than a computer. Some say he goes to competitions just to reconstruct solves that are happening right infront of him. All I know is that he is not a mortal. No man on this planet can have so much skill and live.


 
He can also memorize EXACTLY what he himself did while solving a cube.
Self-Live-Reconstruction


----------



## aronpm (Mar 5, 2012)

I also know his name but I've never met him


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I also know his name but I've never met him


 
I've already met him without knowing I did


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 5, 2012)

Never met him, but I've seen him post, and he seems to be quite the fair lad. 
Not very good, but the intent is there, right? >.<



Spoiler



His reputation expands faster than the universe.

People hang on his every word, even the prepositions.
He could disarm you with his generosity, 
or his kindness.
Either way.
He can will it to see in slow motion.

The moderators often question him, just because they find him interesting. 
The significance of his posts are of higher stature than that of all of an average member.
His blood is of Lubix. 

He is the most interesting man in the world...
"I don't always post on speedsolving,
but when I do, I inspire all readers."

Stay thirsty, my friends.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

Phlippieskezer said:


> He is the most interesting man in the world...
> "I don't always post on speedsolving,
> but when I do, I inspire all readers."


 
This is the best part.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest <3 me and me <3 Brest!


----------



## insane569 (Mar 5, 2012)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Never met him, but I've seen him post, and he seems to be quite the fair lad.
> Not very good, but the intent is there, right? >.<
> 
> 
> ...


 
You win. But not as much win as brest has. On average Brest wins about 35 times a day.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest Rulz!


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Brest <3 me and me <3 Brest!


 
I ship this.

I also ship Waffo <3 lolben, emolover <3 Jaycee, and me <3 Kirjava.


----------



## emolover (Mar 5, 2012)

insane569 said:


> You win. But not as much win as brest has. On average Brest wins about 35 times a day.


 
Wrong.

He wins 1.48 times a day.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> Wrong.
> 
> He wins 1.48 times a day.


 
His posts are so winning they contain multiple wins.


----------



## emolover (Mar 5, 2012)

Wait... how do I <3 Jaycee?


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> Wait... how do I <3 Jaycee?


 
It's a bit of a weird ship, I admit, and it's by no means confirmed. But you two are perfect for each other, for reasons I can't articulate.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 5, 2012)

Imagine two Brests. That would be incredible. RIP K.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

You know what would be awesome?

If Brest reconstructed this thread.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> emolover <3 Jaycee


 


emolover said:


> Wait... how do I <3 Jaycee?


 


Specs112 said:


> It's a bit of a weird ship, I admit, and it's by no means confirmed. But you two are perfect for each other, for reasons I can't articulate.


 
Sorry, but I'm taken 




Specs112 said:


> You know what would be awesome?
> 
> If Brest reconstructed this thread.


 
EPITOME OF WINNING.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I ship this.
> 
> I also ship Waffo <3 lolben, emolover <3 Jaycee, and me <3 Kirjava.


 
OTP is aronpm <3 taeyeon


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

aronpm said:


> OTP is aronpm <3 taeyeon


 
I didn't need to say that when I was shipping, it's already canon.

Also I ship Michael Womack <3 Benskoning, and Gaetan Guimond <3 everyone.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 5, 2012)

This reminds me of the old Frank Morris jokes.
Anyone else?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 5, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> This reminds me of the old Frank Morris jokes.
> Anyone else?


Oh yes!


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Oh yes!


 
Frank Morris jokes?

1. Who is Frank Morris?
2. Is this based entirely on the fact that his name resembles Chuck Norris?
3. Can I have a link to this?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 5, 2012)

BREST<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Frank Morris jokes?
> 
> 1. Who is Frank Morris?
> 2. Is this based entirely on the fact that his name resembles Chuck Norris?
> 3. Can I have a link to this?


http://cube.garron.us/misc/frank_morris.htm

Brest needs a page like that dedicated to him.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> http://cube.garron.us/misc/frank_morris.htm
> 
> Brest needs a page like that dedicated to him.


 
This is literally the best thing.

And yes, we need to make Brest jokes a thing.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 5, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I also know his name but I've never met him


 
I remember you once asking "Who's Brest?" in a thread a while ago.  

First time I heard about Brest was here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b_O...xt=C3f618ecUDOEgsToPDskI-Rh71VROxLAfCpe3TwLhQ


----------



## aronpm (Mar 5, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> I remember you once asking "Who's Brest?" in a thread a while ago.
> 
> First time I heard about Brest was here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b_O...xt=C3f618ecUDOEgsToPDskI-Rh71VROxLAfCpe3TwLhQ


You're probably thinking of this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...g-in-Melbourne&p=661696&viewfull=1#post661696


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 5, 2012)

aronpm said:


> You're probably thinking of this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...g-in-Melbourne&p=661696&viewfull=1#post661696



Sorry  I just remembered it had something to do with you!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 5, 2012)

I see his corrections of people's posts all over the place, doing his mod duty. And I once mixed up some terminology and he PM'ed me asking me to check again. He said it was 'good advice and it's important to be precise', or something to that effect. Brest is super nice 

What's his name irl btw?


----------



## applemobile (Mar 5, 2012)

He deleted some of my posts, so I sent him a sh***y pm about how pissed off I was. He replied with a well structured, polite, grammatically correct informative reply. He made me see te error of my ways, I felt embarrassed so I didn't reply. He is an exelent moderator and clearly a very valuable amenity to this forum.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest = best


----------



## guusrs (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazing Brest! 
Can you reconstruct FMC solves?


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest at this exact moment:



Spoiler












nah, just kiddin'. I love Brest like we all do


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Frank Morris jokes?
> 
> 1. Who is Frank Morris?
> 2. Is this based entirely on the fact that his name resembles Chuck Norris?
> 3. Can I have a link to this?



Did you start cubing yesterday?


----------



## conn9 (Mar 5, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> If Brest was in the same room with me and the leader of the free world, I would talk to Brest, and ignore the leader of the free world.


 
The real question is why isn't Brest the leader of the free world?


----------



## cubelover111 (Mar 5, 2012)

<3 Brest is the best <3


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 5, 2012)

LeighzerCuber said:


> Brest is a beast. I bet one day he will reconstruct a 7x7Bld solve. Some day. [Looks at the horizon with a pink setting sun]. Some day.


 


insane569 said:


> Brest is only a legend. Some say he reconstructs solves faster than a computer. Some say he goes to competitions just to reconstruct solves that are happening right infront of him. All I know is that he is not a mortal. No man on this planet can have so much skill and live.


 


hyunchoi98 said:


> He can also memorize EXACTLY what he himself did while solving a cube.
> Self-Live-Reconstruction


 


Phlippieskezer said:


> Never met him, but I've seen him post, and he seems to be quite the fair lad.
> Not very good, but the intent is there, right? >.<
> 
> 
> ...


 


Specs112 said:


> You know what would be awesome?
> 
> If Brest reconstructed this thread.


 
My favourite posts of this thread.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Did you start cubing yesterday?



I'm pretty far out of the loop about anything less recent than fall 2010.



conn9 said:


> The real question is why isn't Brest the leader of the free world?


 
He is. Secretly. There's like, a conspiracy, and stuff.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 5, 2012)

Why hasnt Brest written anything on here yet?


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Why hasn't Brest written anything on here yet?


 
He's probably reading it silently to himself, simultaneously laughing and :fping


----------



## Egide (Mar 5, 2012)

No words man, you're simply awsome


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 5, 2012)

If he reconstructs this, then he will become the best person on these forums. Officially.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> (video)
> If he reconstructs this, then he will become the best person on these forums. Officially.


 
He already is the best person on these forums. Officially.

Reconstructing that would just make him about... 20% cooler.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Reconstructing that would just make him about... over 9000% cooler.


 
Fixed that for you


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Reconstructing that would just make him about... ∞% cooler.


 
Double fixed.


----------



## conn9 (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Reconstructing that would just make him about... Nvm he can't get any cooler.


 
Triple fixed.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 5, 2012)

When Brest reconstructs this thread there will be statistics on everybody's word per minute.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 5, 2012)

inb4 who is brest


Some say he can reconstruct a solve before it even happened, and that his favourite breakfast is v-cube 7 cubies. All we know is, he's called Brest


----------



## Sillas (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest is like Sherlock Holmes, can see things that nobody can see.


----------



## conn9 (Mar 5, 2012)

I wouldn't pressure him into reconstructing a 7x7 solve though. Do you realise how long that would take?


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Brest is a pretty cool guy, he reconstructs solves and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## jrb (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder how many solves Brest has reconstructed overall. Only Brest himself would be insane enough to count them all.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest once told me a dirty joke


----------



## insane569 (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest is probably working on the 7x7 solve right now. Nobody distract the pro. Just watch in admiration.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Mar 5, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I never got his name, but he's the tall Australian dude who was usually hanging out around the judges' table.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think he competed.
> 
> Also he apparently lives in the same town as Andrew Ricci.


 
I vaguely remember an tall Australian guy high fiving me after I made round 2 of 3x3. To be honest I didn't know much about Brest before this thread, but if that was him, I'm honored to have high fived him.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 5, 2012)

Brest is best, of course.



Specs112 said:


> I never got his name, but he's the tall Australian dude who was usually hanging out around the judges' table.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think he competed.
> 
> Also he apparently lives in the same town as Andrew Ricci.


 
He's competed at both MIT Fall 2011 and Spring 2012.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 6, 2012)

conn9 said:


> I wouldn't pressure him into reconstructing a 7x7 solve though. Do you realise how long that would take?



As long as 5 5x5 solves?

Really. It would be VERY interesting if he reconstructed a 7x7 solve. Unfortunately, alg.garron doesn't support further than 7x7...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 6, 2012)

I <3 Brest! He reconstructs my averages, and adds lots of new algs for me to try. <3 <3 <3


----------



## insane569 (Mar 17, 2012)

We need to send brest some place nice to thank him. So many 4x4 reconstructions, he needs a vacation or a day off.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bumping because http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36011-6x6-3-50.66-With-Brest-Reconstruction

He. Reconstructed. A. [expletive deleted]. 6x6.

Avoiding the obvious joke and leaving it at that.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump.
Brest just reconstructed a *7x7*. alg.garron needs to be updated to support 8x8. 



Brest said:


> Spoiler: Notes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aaronb (Apr 16, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Bump.
> Brest just reconstructed a *7x7*. alg.garron needs to be updated to support 8x8.


 
I was just thinking of posting in this thread 

We're not worthy! We're not worthy! We're scum! We suck!


----------



## musicninja17 (Apr 16, 2012)

Brest = Best


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 21, 2012)

I just thought - is there a video of him reconstructing? It would be interesting to see him actually reconstructing and what he uses.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 21, 2012)

Tim: "The official Brest appreciation thread? lol. I like Brests too!"
gf: "Tim!? What the hell?"
Tim: "Nevermind..."

Tim.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Brest!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 9, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Happy birthday Brest!



Happy Brestday?

EDIT: Holy balls I'm late.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 10, 2012)

Brest is so awesome, if he was standing next to an ATM with a million dollars, I would ask Brest how to solve a 7x7. (I don't have a 7x7. Highest cube I have is 5x5.)


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

Ian: you seem particularly interested in that part of the anatomy.
Brest: Well have you seen them?


----------

